# largest tires on stock RZR 800 S ?



## adam6604

I have googled and googled, found that for the most part you can fit 31's on it with shocks cranked. just wondering if any of you guys here know ? i'm looking at putting 31's on it , I plan on putting a lift on it too, just I wont have the lift in by the time I need the 31's on for a ride. lol


----------



## duckincrazy92

You can ask filthyredneck I think he has 31's on his.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yep 31s...light scrubbing in the floorboards when turning hard or articulating over something big WITH THE SHOCKS LOW AS POSSIBLE (note the front flares had to be trimmed at the bottom, but not neccessary uf you crank the shocks up some) and only thing not factory is the super atv hd springs. Turn springs up and you shouldnt rub much if any at all.


----------



## adam6604

perfect mine are all 9.5 wides, and I plan on cranking the shocks right up. thanks!


----------



## Sapper78

I have a 2013 rzr 800 s that's all stock. Can anyone tell me if 28x9x12 and 28x11x12 mayhem tires will fit without rubbing? Googled everywhere and can't find a straight answer.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd bet that they will. @SparkyPrep will know for sure.


----------



## NMKawierider

My friend put 27s and still had room left.


----------



## Sapper78

It shows the 2013 rzr 800s comes with 27 on it


----------

